# Where to eat in College Station?



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Any Aggies out there? My dad and I are headed to College Station tomorrow to see A&M play Fordham (my dad is a Fordham alum) in basketball. Wanted to know if there are any special places for dinner, especially near the Hilton where we will be staying. Looking forward to seeing the campus and hoping that the Fordham Rams can at least make it a game.

Karl


----------



## Texas Martini (Aug 7, 2006)

A few must do's if you're still checking the boards:

On Northgate (head towards Wellborn Rd on University Dr from the Hilton) be sure to hit Dudley's Draw and The Dixie Chicken (The Chicken, for short) for some beer and pool. Although it's a dive, The Chicken is an icon at A&M where I seem to recall is known far and wide for serving more beer per square foot than anywhere else in the world.

Then walk down another block or so to The Deluxe - it's an old fashioned diner. Some great burgers and fries. I recommend the cheese fries with bacon and ranch for dipping.

Another great burger joint is The Chicken Oil Company (owned by the same guy as The Chicken) on South College Ave. 

If it's still there on South College, you should also look in to Tom's BBQ, although I heard it closed down since I was a student.  If it's still there, get the Aggie Special.

Hopefully, neither you nor your father suffer from heart disease either before or after your trip.

Have fun.

Beat The Hell Outta Fordham! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

TM,

Thanks. We won't wear our Fordham regalia though I doubt Aggies would object to it as much as they would a certain shade of Burnt Orange! Always get a kick when I hear an Aggie refer to UT as TU.

Karl


----------



## Texas Martini (Aug 7, 2006)

No, definitely wear the Fordham garb... 

Seriously, you'll find Aggies very friendly and will likely approach you to talk if they know you're visiting.

It's been 15 years since I was a student. CS wasn't well known for "special places" to eat and I don't know if it's improved much. Either that or the fact I didn't have any money as a student and the cheap beer and burgers constituted a fine meal. Check with the front desk at the Hilton and they should have some ideas.

Hard to predict the outcome of the game, the Ags are coming off a tough week. Lost to LSU (#9) Tuesday and UCLA (#1) by 3 pts on Saturday.

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

TM,

My dad and I had a great time at the game even though Fordham lost (they gave the Aggies a game for 35 minutes anyway.) Had a bite and a beer at the Dixie Chicken which seems like a fun place but was a bit dead bc finals are still going on. I have a great deal of respect for TAMU and the Corps of Cadets but going to an Aggie home game is a bit like attending a North Korean rally. To see ten thousand people start doing what looked like some sort of ritualized calisthenics while being lead by cheer leaders in military uniforms is a bit creepy! I think my dad and I, along with the Fordham team were the only ones not drinking the Aggie Kool-Aid. Undoubtedly had I gone to TAMU I would probably be the biggest fan and I think all the tradition and school spirit is great but to the outside observer its a bit over the top. Still it was fun and if anyone has the chance to see an Aggie game in College Station than by all means do so, its an experience!

Karl


----------



## Texas Martini (Aug 7, 2006)

Karl,

First, I apologize for any misspellings or cryptic language in this message... I'm sitting on the tarmac at dfw while AA gets this plane fixed. I'm typing on my handheld (with thumbs), so who knows how the message will come out!

Second, glad you enoyed the trip. You should plan on visiting again in the future.

Where in Tx are you located?


----------

